# Travelling Eurostar from st.pancras with mice?



## Sunset-Glow (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey all,

I've got a question.

Has any one of you ever travelled with trains from Eurostar with mice?
At their page you can read, that animals are not allowed...But I'm wondering how they would find out that you have a mice in your bag?!

Maybe someone could help me there.

Best regards.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

IVe been to preston and back with mice 1st class (didnt pay for it though) sshhhhh


----------



## Sunset-Glow (Jul 13, 2009)

Okay... so in england there is no problem, 
but I will travel from London st.pancras to France through the British Channel.

And i wonder if there is the same personal search like at airports.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Sunset-Glow said:


> Okay... so in england there is no problem,
> but I will travel from London st.pancras to France through the British Channel.
> 
> And i wonder if there is the same personal search like at airports.


Hmmm....

I would say yes your most likely going to have a problem.


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 16, 2009)

I never travelled with Eurostar, but I did with ICE International. Animals are not allowed, but I had about 30 mice with me during my trip from Amsterdam to Frankfurt and no problem at all (I didn't even think about checking it was allowed  ). I would take care of a health declaration and check other companies to be sure there are no other trains that allow animals on board though.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

what uve got to way up, is it worth the risk. if any get out? or if u get found with them ur likely to have them taken away from u x


----------



## Sunset-Glow (Jul 13, 2009)

Hm... I will call tomorrow the ferryhotline from HUll to rotterdam and see what they say concerning transportation of animals....

Of course mice to not have an imunisation or microship or something like this...

I don't know where to get a health declaration.
Can every animal doctor do this?

The only problem is leaving england... Trains from Dutch to German allow animals if they are in little cages and to not bother some one... And i guess if they are in my bag, nobody get bothered of them....


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 16, 2009)

I checked and there is no train from the UK to Holland that allows animals unfortunately. I think a ferry is the best option, but I couldn't find anything about small rodents. If you have more information I would love to know, I'm planning a trip to the UK this summer.
Besides, I don't think they will check bags before getting in the train, so if you have a closed bag it should be possible to take mice with you. Probably no one will notice them.
A health declaration is very easy to get, every vet can do this. You should ask the breeder to get one, it's valid for 10 days.


----------



## Sunset-Glow (Jul 13, 2009)

On some ferries it costs 25 BP to bring some animals with you.
But thats not much...

Well, i asked a dutch judge (Henry van reij, maybe you know him) how he transports mice from england to dutch....
I know that he did it some times, so maybe there is a way 

One other problems with ferries is, that you are only allowed to have pets in your car while beeing on the ferry... but i won't travel with a car. :?

Is there nobody who has been traveling from Hull to rotterdam?

Would be important to know if there are any personal searchings... or bag controlls...

But i can't imagine this on a ferry :?

I will let you know when there are some news...


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 16, 2009)

I know Henry and I also know others who got mice from the UK to Holland, but they all travelled by car I think. I could ask them if you didn't already. I know some just put them in their car and nobody ever checked. They had a health declaration, just in case. 
I don't know yet how I'm going to get them overhere yet, but I think I will go by ferry, it seems to me the safest way. In trains there are more controlls.


----------



## Sunset-Glow (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey 

I'm also reading on your dutch forum. 
but it takes a long time to translate ^^

Maybe you could ask them whether they have seen any package controlls?


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 16, 2009)

I will contact them and as soon as I know more, I will let you know.
And if you need translations, just let me know.


----------



## Sunset-Glow (Jul 13, 2009)

I tried to read the posts of saskia, cause i know that she is importing lots of mice from england... But that are too much posts... maybe you can find out if there is something important written?


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 16, 2009)

I just send an email to ask Peter and Saskia about their mice. I believe Peter once told me they just put the mice in the car and nobody ever checked inside. But I will let you know their answer.


----------



## Sunset-Glow (Jul 13, 2009)

Okay thanks


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Eurostar uses full scanners for people and luggage at each end, just like an airport, and only guide dogs are allowed on the train itself, no other animals.


----------



## Sunset-Glow (Jul 13, 2009)

i have called the hotline from the ferry and they told me that i don't have to pay anthing for mice on board.
But they have to be in a car.

The man on the cellphone gave me the hint to ask a person with a car wether i can put my bag in his car and when it is on the ship i can take it back.

I hope that there will be some nice guys doing this


----------



## Sunset-Glow (Jul 13, 2009)

The price for a car renting is unbelievable...


----------



## Jacqueline (Jul 16, 2009)

I got an email back from Peter and he told me on the ferry they don't check every car, they just pick some. If they scan the bag with the mice, the mice will become infertile, so it's a risk.
When are you planning to go to the UK. If we go the same time, we could maybe arrange something. If I ask my boyfriend, he maybe wants to take the car.


----------



## Sunset-Glow (Jul 13, 2009)

Our problem is solved now.
We can go by car on the ferry, cause some relatives of my friend will drive to germany in August.

I wrote again an email to poferries and they told me, that you don't need any health documents for mice and even that you dont have to pay something for their transport. They just have to be in the car, then everything is okay


----------

